# Plateau Shooting Dog Classic Results



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Back woods said:


> ...I seem to do well at Highland taking my dogs straight from the woods. Highland has a lot of "run to" type objectives. Ionia is much different...


...and sometimes they show well at Ionia too!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

crosswind said:


> Bruce In your experience how many can do both ? I take it that the US Complete trials are not run on grounds with cover like Gladwin. What are the courses like? Ionia?


Bigger, a little brush and the tree line isn't out of bounds, not much different than what you are use to, lol.
You should take the plunge Scott. Not that you need more work but imagine the untapped market. Before you started showing up at marlette the only gsp's were Harrison and Gibson and now they seem to run the game around here. Of course time, gas and entry fees for 2 different games would suck.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I started racing quarter midget in the 4th grade from then on if it wasn't fast or female I didn't pay it much attension. In my line of work you didn't use anything they taught in school except how to sign you name on the check!!! So I just plug along here.

Kek25 First you have to master the post dating checking thing!!!! Next you have a hot young wife who really owns the dog(her mother day present) and your income tax return comes just as the spring season starts.

Bobby yes that would be Rich. I own Hunter. Rich has the rights to breed his dogs with Hunter this is our co-owner agreement. You said this new Hunting dog stake judge breed to Hunter I would like to know more about that?

Chewy I don't how to use the quote so I cut and paste this

To suggest that you wouldnt consider a dog from another venue is ignorant. If you look at the other venues , alot of them have the same lines used in grouse trials and horseback trials. 

I'm not sure what I said or what your asking but If your asking would I want a horse back type setter to run in cover dog no I wouldn't. The only person that I know that does well with bigger(and this isn't the right word)is Dave Theharr. Both his Rocko and Elvis due/did very well. The one did well in horse back also. Chewy so your dogs are trained to run both types of cover? Bring it up to Gladwin don't try to hide behind that it has to have a long tail to win thing a Britt beat a whole bunch of pointers and setters to become a Mi Woodcock Ch.

Mike that's good about those extra points. The Formans are not only good trainers their pretty good at cheerleading(againt not the best word). They tell me there is a quail Invitational. Don't know anything about it but if it's like ours what a honnor.

Mr. Berg I'm blad you got to see Billy when he was in his prime. I meet the Formans and Billy when he won his second Mi. woodcock ch. Billy is the only dog that has won it twice since it's stated. My buddy that passed and I use to make our own special awards that we gave to the woodcock, lake stakes and Fruchey winner. Mark was the first person who I ever gave one to he was so suprised he invited me over for a beer, I became one of the regular B.S at the after trial fire and as they say now you all know the rest of the story!!! 

This is a kind of inside joke but I just heard a person who post here was warned they weren't allow to spend very much time drinking with the boys at the nightly fireside!!!


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

FindTheBird said:


> ...and sometimes they show well at Ionia too!


Dang it looks like two Terhaars in that photo. Who is the guy in the back?


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Worm Dunker said:


> I'm not sure what I said or what your asking but If your asking would I want a horse back type setter to run in cover dog no I wouldn't. The only person that I know that does well with bigger(and this isn't the right word)is Dave Theharr. Both his Rocko and Elvis due/did very well. The one did well in horse back also.


Take a look at Houston's Belle and Tamoka? How did they do? The average dog you are correct, but they are out there.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Ben in the last couple of months I have devolpoed a very seriuos heath problem. The med for one don't work well with the other so I'm not sure is this a question for me? I've never seen Houston's Belle and which Tomka? Due you mean Tomka Mt.Sunrise?

Sorry I just looked through my my old run sheets. I have seen and taken photos of her at the time 2x Ch 3RU CH at the 2007 Invitationals. I made a poster of every break away that hangs in Alibi Hall of this Inv. I don't remember her and I got a computer virus and lost over 1000 trial photos so i can't pop her picture up but will put disc in later to try remember her. Are you or your dog going to make any of the fall Ch. here?

Are they the taller setters like the horse back?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Keith, I know what you're saying about this winter. I want/need to get mine out really bad. I almost wish I had sent one or two off for winter training this winter. This weather just sucks.

I plan on running at the Highland trial on the 19th. We'll see how they do.

I hope it works out so Roy can run. Keep me informed.



kek25 said:


> Jury's out on that, Jim. The Spencer dog won't be a trial dog; I had the female from Delaware spayed because she just didn't show me enough last season; and 4 of the other setters just aren't going to have what it takes for trialing.
> 
> If this blasted weather would break so I can get Roy down to Scott's I'll see how he's looking and may run him. I let him get sloppy last season running with the other hunting dogs, so I need to see if he's still broke. If not, shouldn't take much time to tune him up. But none of the dogs are in shape because of this long winter we've had.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

slammer said:


> Bigger, a little brush and the tree line isn't out of bounds, not much different than what you are use to, lol.
> You should take the plunge Scott. Not that you need more work but imagine the untapped market. Before you started showing up at marlette the only gsp's were Harrison and Gibson and now they seem to run the game around here. Of course time, gas and entry fees for 2 different games would suck.


Harry, I am guessing that when you ran a little NSTRA that you probably stayed within one or two grounds. Many of today's venues have thickets, CRP grass, ponds, large drain ditches and trees.

Scott, Highland is pretty much like the training field in your backyard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Worm Dunker said:


> I started racing quarter midget in the 4th grade from then on if it wasn't fast or female I didn't pay it much attension. In my line of work you didn't use anything they taught in school except how to sign you name on the check!!! So I just plug along here.
> 
> Kek25 First you have to master the post dating checking thing!!!! Next you have a hot young wife who really owns the dog(her mother day present) and your income tax return comes just as the spring season starts.
> 
> ...



lol comprehension skills are low. 

i said I wouldn't run both because they are trained to run differently.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> Dang it looks like two Terhaars in that photo. Who is the guy in the back?


In the white t-shirt that is Ron Sposita.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Jury's out on that, Jim. The Spencer dog won't be a trial dog; I had the female from Delaware spayed because she just didn't show me enough last season; and 4 of the other setters just aren't going to have what it takes for trialing.
> 
> If this blasted weather would break so I can get Roy down to Scott's I'll see how he's looking and may run him. I let him get sloppy last season running with the other hunting dogs, so I need to see if he's still broke. If not, shouldn't take much time to tune him up. But none of the dogs are in shape because of this long winter we've had.
> 
> ...


Dude just buy a Pointer from Bruce already wouldya.  :yikes: :lol:
Cut your feed bill way down looking for that trial prospect.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Worm Dunker said:


> Ben in the last couple of months I have devolpoed a very seriuos heath problem. The med for one don't work well with the other so I'm not sure is this a question for me? I've never seen Houston's Belle and which Tomka? Due you mean Tomka Mt.Sunrise?
> 
> Sorry I just looked through my my old run sheets. I have seen and taken photos of her at the time 2x Ch 3RU CH at the 2007 Invitationals. I made a poster of every break away that hangs in Alibi Hall of this Inv. I don't remember her and I got a computer virus and lost over 1000 trial photos so i can't pop her picture up but will put disc in later to try remember her. Are you or your dog going to make any of the fall Ch. here?
> 
> Are they the taller setters like the horse back?


Belle is on this page http://northwoodsbirddogs.com/thedogs.shtml Scroll 1/2 waydown. She is ten now and retired byt there is a photo. She in shape was around 45 lbs. I saw her win one or two horseback stakes.

Tamoka is back a bit. Bred by Grouse Ridge owned by the Smiths. Was coverdog switched to horse back.. Don't know why I brought it up actually.

I don't think I will be trialing in MI this year. With this snow, we may not trial this spring here.



Thanks Scott.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> . . .Kek25 First you have to master the post dating checking thing. . .


:lol: Timing is everything. I'd have to post date them a year in advance, then it would be a race to the bank by everyone who has one. Could be fun. But I don't think the daughters' colleges would appreciate it for some reason. :lol:

I could have paid for a pro a couple times over in the last year with the amount of money I've had to sink into both daughter's SUV's - - new motor (she didn't see the temperature gauge rise into the red and the white smoke out of the tailpipe didn't seem like a big deal to her; of course we tried the cheap fix first but just replacing the head gaskets didn't work because she got it so hot it warped the block), 2 rebuilt transmissions (apparently common for those vehicles - note to self: Don't ever buy your kids the exact same model/same year vehicles); 2 sets of tires; 6 wheel bearings (another common problem with these particular vehicles); 4 coil springs (yes, these vehilces are known for broken coil springs too); a rear pinion; a radiator; a thermostat housing; and 2 complete break jobs - - all paid for by cash. :rant:

Grush: You're right; I'm a sucker for these dogs and just can't move them on for some reason. Probably because I do find enough time to hunt, and they all end up being good hunting dogs. The time and money for trialing will eventually come (if the daughters ever graduate, get jobs, and move out :lol.

I'm now speculating in k9 seman. Wonder if I can get them to start trading in it on the big board? :idea: :idea:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

kek25 said:


> :lol: Timing is everything. I'd have to post date them a year in advance, then it would be a race to the bank by everyone who has one. Could be fun. But I don't think the daughters' colleges would appreciate it for some reason. :lol:
> 
> I could have paid for a pro a couple times over in the last year with the amount of money I've had to sink into both daughter's SUV's - - new motor (she didn't see the temperature gauge rise into the red and the white smoke out of the tailpipe didn't seem like a big deal to her; of course we tried the cheap fix first but just replacing the head gaskets didn't work because she got it so hot it warped the block), 2 rebuilt transmissions (apparently common for those vehicles - note to self: Don't ever buy your kids the exact same model/same year vehicles); 2 sets of tires; 6 wheel bearings (another common problem with these particular vehicles); 4 coil springs (yes, these vehilces are known for broken coil springs too); a rear pinion; a radiator; a thermostat housing; and 2 complete break jobs - - all paid for by cash. :rant:
> 
> ...


 Marry em off Keith :help:


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Marry em off Keith :help:


 
I'm saving up the money for that too, Fritz. :lol::lol:


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

kek25 said:


> I'm saving up the money for that too, Fritz. :lol::lol:


They are that bad eh? How much are you willing to pay someone? :lol:


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Merimac said:


> They are that bad eh? How much are you willing to pay someone? :lol:


 
:lol::lol: 

They're actually great kids. They've never given me any grief (and believe me in my line of work I see a lot of grief), but anyone that tells you kids get less expensive as they get older are dead wrong. :lol:

From a few years ago:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm pretty proud of my kids too. They take right after me. My daughter drove a Z-28 in high school and my boy drove a lowrider pick up. And just like me that had jobs after school to pay for their toys. Daughter payed her own college and my boy just like me went the fast cars fast women route. So if anybody is breeding dogs that can smell out high maintenance women PLEASE p.m. e-mail phone or mail their number.








[/IMG]

That's my boy with bird and Rob at Bear Creek the only birds we've shot over Hunter he was 8 months old.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

When I posted this thread I thought it would produce maybe 4 replies and about 30 views--boy, was I mistaken!
I think it aptly illustrates how "thrilling" early Spring in Michigan is!:lol: [sarcasm intended]


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mike this is what whats here when you fly a freak flag. You and Scotty fly the Hi Five Flag, I fly the setter flag, Fred kind of flies the RGS and fun trial thing flag and others here have flags rather they know or admiit it. Then we all have to devend our flag. I'm an old man who lived a rock star live style(except for drugs)and don't give a crap what people here think so I fly mine more than I should. They won't/can't admitt it but the Formans will come up this fall if needed one will carry my air tank the other will push my wheelchair just to help prove a setter can out hunt a lab in the grouse woods.


----------

